# Campsite Near Venice



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

We are off to Italy for the first time in a couple of weeks instead of our usual trip to Spain. We are really looking forward to it and have got some really good information from this forum - thanks everyone.

Couldn't find much about sites around Venice though. Can anyone recommend a site from where we can get easy access by ferry to the city?

Thanks in advance.

Cazzie


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

We stayed at Campung Fusina in 2008, not the cheapest but there is a foot ferry right outside. It was also possible to wild camp in the parking for the foot ferry if you wanted to.
http://www.campingfusina.com/en/mappa.aspx

Link to our blog: http://www.europebycamper.com/2008/10/venice.html

Irrespective of weather pack wellies, Venice floods 200+ days of the year!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Cazzie,

Camping Miramare on Lido de Jessolo has a watertaxi just up the road, better value than Fusina imo and i've stayed at them both. There is also a sosta just along the road from Miramare as another option, all three are listed in the campsite database, sorry I can't do any links to them atm,

pete


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Cazzie,

Camping Miramare on Lido de Jessolo has a watertaxi just up the road, better value than Fusina imo and i've stayed at them both. There is also a sosta just along the road from Miramare as another option, all three are listed in the campsite database, sorry I can't do any links to them atm,

pete


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Addie
Here’s some information on the route and stops we have made and will be making at the end of August until October this year.

We have travelled to Venice the last three years running we found this route was the best for us and apart for the toll on the Swiss Boarder and the toll on the A4 in Italy.
We try Austria the toll there was 32 euros and 8 euros for the Burner past each way the Austria toll only lasts for 10 day and the Swiss lasts for twelve months from January to December. 
Our route is as follows.
From Calais to Dunkerque on the A16 then onto the A25/E42 to Lille then onto the A7 Towards Namur on the A15 then pickup the A4/E411 to Luxemburg for our first stopover at Luxemburg at Alzingen Camp site good site good facilities and easy to get a bus just outside the camp in to the city. Best to fill up with fuel as it’s cheaper here; this campsite is in the ACSI book page 199 item 447 last year we only paid 11 euros per night with electric.
From Luxemburg we A3 down to the A8/E29 towards Saarbrucken onto the A620 to junction 3 then turn onto the N61 towards Strasbourg and pickup the A35/E25 towards Basel where you will come to the boarder were you will need a Vignette you can pay the attendant at the boarder all other camps they charge 28 euros but for us Brits they charge 40 euros I complained bitterly last year about this and nearly got arrested but ended up paying 40 euros but I’ve since fund that you can bye one online for 28.50 euros.
Anyway back to the route A2/E25/E35 towards Luzern for our next stopover.
Continue on the A2/E35 to the Italy Boarder and onto the A9 towards Milan from the A9 you’ll A8 follow this road around Milan to the A4/E66 towards Venice our next stop was at Lake Garda just off the A4 We stopped Perchiera de Garda at a camp called Butterfly at 15 euros per night great camp right on the lake in the ACSI book on page 771 Item 2031.
From here just follow the A4 to Venice however we followed the A4 around to the air port and followed the N14 to portegrand and followed the road to Lido de Jesolo and on to Cavallino to Camping Cavallino this camp site is highly recommended in the ACSI Book page 740 Item 1937 15 euros per night right on the beach short bus ride to port Sabbioni for the ferry the Venice. There are around 28 camp sites in this area so plenty of choice.

I hope this helps
Regards
Ray


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Hi Cazzi

We are going to use Camping Fusina as they allow dogs and also because of the proximity to the ferry

Not sure if he would be allowed on the ferry so may have to stay in the van so short frequent trips into Venice over a few days will be best for us

Have a great holiday, we are going to wander in France for a while before going to Italy

Aldra


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

We're with the Camping Fusina users too. Easy to find (V. well signposted!), close to the ferry ( for Zatterie), though not cheap- but none of the Venetian ones are.

Before you pitch ,walk up to the end of the site, beside the water, and see if there is a place there. The views are wonderful and you have constant activity- tankers to Mestre, yachts to the adjacent marina and all the lagoon traffic, all with Venice in the background.

It is well worth buying a 2 day ferry ticket if you are going to be there longer than a day. You can use it as often as you wish, go to Murano and Burano and up and down the Grand canal as often as you want. You can't use it on the boat between Fusina and Zatterie however. The company who sell them have a website giving costs etc

http://www.actv.it/en/movinginvenice/fares1

G


----------



## Cazzie (Feb 13, 2009)

Many thanks everyone - lots of useful information.

Aldra - we are going over for 8 weeks. Will spend first week and last week in Brittany as we use the Plymouth/Roscoff ferry and a couple of weeks each end travelling through France so about 4 weeks in Italy.
We hope to go as far south as Rome and maybe finish up at Garda so not sure yet when we will be in Venice. It would be nice if we crossed paths. We never book anything so we can change our minds if we want to.
Have a great holiday maybe swap notes when we return.

Cazzie


----------



## Ian1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I first went to Fusina in 1969 when it was really wild (in the party sense!!) Went again 3 years ago and they still do like to party so camp away from the bar area if you want to avoid disturbance. Sadly Renato who used to run the place passed away a couple of years ago.

Ian


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

If you do choose to stop on Lake Garda en route, Camping San Francesco should be avoided like the plague.

If you don't mind paying for real quality, then we must recommend Camping Jesolo International on the Lido di Jesolo. It's in the MHF database.

And on the way there or back, spend some time around the lakes - they're all worth the time.


----------



## pneumatician (May 1, 2005)

We have stayed on Jessolo a couple of times and thoroughly enjoyed it. I would suggest you walk the site before checking in to see if it suits you. The first time we arrived we were advised there was plenty of room. Walked the site and would have found it difficult to pitch a lightweight tent so moved on. 

I do suggest that campers check all sites before handing money over as not all suggested pitches are suitable. We were offered a sand dune on the Comargue.:-(

Steve


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Cazzie, we are the same,

we do not book in advance and luckily being retired we do not have to, so we leave the school holidays to those less fortunate than us 8O

The loose plan is Italy but we could end up in Croatia especially if we lose our way :lol: :lol:

Have a fab holiday and we will keep an eye out for you, and maybe just maybe we will manage to get on internet somewhere somehow :lol: :lol:

Aldra


----------



## charlieivan (Apr 25, 2006)

We were in Italy last year staying by Lake Garda and then on to Lido De Jessola to take in a visit to Venice. Around Garda there are several Aires as well as some very good ACSI sites. At Lido De Jessola we stayed on an ACSI site for 13 euro, Camping Capraro, and it was perfect. Lovely site, pool, restaurant and about 600 metres from splendid beach. If the campsite is not your thing there were a couple of motorhome stopover sites with electric and showers but as these were also 13 euro it makes sense to stay on site. The site we stayed on also sold tickets for the bus to the ferry to Venice at Porta Sabbione, and you had the option of buying ticket for bus only, bus plus ferry or bus plus unlimited use of ferries in Venice(our option). The bus involved two bus journeys, one to Jessola and one to the ferry, about 40 minutes in total and much better than driving there as parking was horrendous.
The option of being able to use unlimited ferries is great as when you have seen all the sights around St Marks etc you can hop on a ferry and do your own grand tour of the canals. We eventually got a ferry out to the glass making island of Murano and from there instead of having to go back into Venice we caught another ferry that went directly back to the car parks and buses at Porta Sabbione.
Hope this is of help to you. Incidentally it was September when we were there and lots of spaces on site and on M/h sites. We continued on from there to Croatia, but that is another story but glad we went.


----------

